
NSA Prism program taps into user data from Apple, Google, and others (2013) - mimixco
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/06/us-tech-giants-nsa-data
======
mimixco
With all of Apple's privacy PR lately, it's fun to recall that they've been
helping the NSA spy on us since they joined PRISM in 2012, a year after Steve
Jobs died.

Tim Cook like to say repeatedly that they don't sell your data. Guess it's ok
to give it away to the government, though.

